# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  چه کتاب هایی را باید نگه داشت

## RezaKing

سلام. 
این اولین تاپیک من تو این انجمن هست. اگر تاپیک جای مناسبی ایجاد نشده مدیر بخش منتقلش کنه لطفا. (گرچه هرچقدر گشتم بخشی بهتر از این برای سوالم پیدا نشد).
خب.. من سال آینده انشاالله سال سوم دبیرستان رشته ریاضی هستم. میخواستم بدونم اکه چه کتاب هایی رو لازمه از سالی که گذشت (یعنی دوم) نگهدارم؟ برای کنکور منظورمه. 
چون دارم دور ریختنیارو میریزم دور .. گرجه یه خورده دیر شده بنظرم ولی دارم یه خونه تکونی میکنم :d
من دروس اصلی و پایه رو نگه داشتم مثل ریاضی - فیزیک - شیمی - هندسه ... دیگه چیارو نگه دارم؟
ممنون.

----------

